# My Buck!!



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Shot this big boy yesterday morning at daybreak. He weighed 242 lbs. and is a 9 pointer. My biggest buck to date and I could'nt be any happier!!!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats, picture didn't show up


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats! Let's see that pic


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nice Deer For Sure!!! Good Job


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That is a great buck! Congrats!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Great Buck. Way to start the 2008 season for sure. 
That will help me get out here soon to see if I can find his brother!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice buck!!


----------



## Snag06 (Mar 24, 2006)

That's awesome!! Not sure about the buck but I think the camera added 10lbs! LOL!


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

what a beast..! great job.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

If I may ask...what county did you harvest the buck in?


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Tuscarawas county. I'm still on cloud nine! Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Fishstix said:


> If I may ask...what county did you harvest the buck in?


crawl...he is to far away to understand "strasvegas"LOL! NICE buck!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I take it you are talking about Strausburg? Home of the Tigers right? I know where that is. I grew up not too far from there in Wayne County.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking buck Crawl! He has a great length. If you have any more pictures from other angles I am sure many of us would like to seem them.


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome buck man, I would love to see some other angles, he's a stud.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

WOW. Nice buck congrats!


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Wow very nice buck congrats........:!


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

that is a great 9 pointer .. congrats


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

nice rack crawl, how was your heart rate when that boy walked in ha, congrats


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Geez...look at the belly on that brute. He's a little on the chunky side.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Fishstix said:


> I take it you are talking about Strausburg? Home of the Tigers right? I know where that is. I grew up not too far from there in Wayne County.


yes...thats it!! LOL!!


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

I knew that side profile pic wouldn't do him justice, he's even bigger than i thought. and he is a pig.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

What a hoss. 242 lbs. is rare, and he is definately that. Congrats!


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Let me tell you that he was all of that!! I'm glad that we only had to drag him 75 yards downhill to the truck!! I usually gut in the field but wanted to see what the live weight would be.
Believe it or not but I shot a doe 12 years ago that outweighed him easily!! Never had her weighed but I would guess that she would go 260ish?!!
Thanks again, Jason


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

BigSteve said:


> I knew that side profile pic wouldn't do him justice, he's even bigger than i thought. and he is a pig.


That is what I was thinking!!


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

freakin nice buck man.... congrats....


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

ok im not going to lie .. i see a buck today that looked just like that .. but i was driving back from hunting early cuz someone stole my damn tree stand ... but if anyone lives around hilliard this buck was in a bean field on walker road ... 150 160 class 8 .. MONSTER...


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice looking buck, Good job.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

You can't measure a buck by live weight......ITS ALL DEAD WEIGHT!! Thats the best wieght!!! But since you shot him you don't have to wieght anymore!

Great buck, great pics, great memories, great rack, great mount, awesome experiance...thanks for sharing. I only hope to get one that big one day.

I'm still wieghting!!!


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

All you big buck fans I have a story about a summit county monster 18 point that hopefully I can put an end to in the morning. I had him 45 yards this morning but unfortunately in a thicket. I never saw him come out. I will post photos when I have the BBD.(Big Buck Down)


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Its kind of hard to miss a buck with a profile like that!! Ive never seen a male deer with such a huge gut! Congrats thats one of a lifetime.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Crawl, great deer. i'm loooking for somewthing like that myself. Soon I keep telling myself.

BigeyeBigbuck, I live about 1/4 mile from that bean field. Saw the same deer as you. Lots of does there also.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Great buck! Congrats. Did you get a dressed weight? How about estimated age?


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

DAMMIT !!!! Finally talk myself into fishing this weekend ..And I Had to pull up your post. Sweet Buck my friend


----------



## shu9265 (Jun 15, 2008)

Congrats ! ! !

Great Deer. I'm heading to Richland County for the weekend, hope there are some of those fella's left for me to see.


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

what a beauty!!congrats on a great buck!!


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

OMG. WHAT A BRUTE.
It would have been interesting to have a heart monitor hooked up to you & what your rate was when you took him, or maybe there are no monitors that would have registered that high?


----------



## firehawkmph (Aug 14, 2008)

Just like I told the girl at the picnic, 'Nice Rack'. Very good, what a beast.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## JRod920 (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice Buck man, Congrats!!!


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

nice buck congrats


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm guessing 200 # dressed and 4 1/2yrs old. I'm glad that I don't shoot big ones all the time, it's pretty expensive to get them mounted!


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

Congratulations, great buck! He sure was eating good.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

I always open up the stomach of a deer to see what they are hammerin' and he had half of a 5 gallon bucket of corn in his gullet!


----------

